# Fanes Allmountain Galerie



## ollo (21. Dezember 2012)

na ratet mal wo ich heute war .......





und was habe ich wohl mitgenommen .......







...... richtig, war nicht schwer, bei Schlenders ihrem Jürgen .... dem schwarzen Ritter der die Jungfräuliche Allmountain Fanes extra heute Morgen aus dem Dunklen und Kalten DHL Verlies zu Eckernförde befreit hat  und bei seinem getreuen Manne Daniel der für mich Landstreicher den Rahmen noch fertig machte, damit ich Schloss - Alutech  nicht Niederbrenne ...... aber dafür gab es dann auch edle Gaben an den Schwarzen Ritter Jü 

 ...... ein Gemälde seines ersten Titelbildes (schön wenn Träume endlich in Erfüllung gehen) ...

Danke an Jürgen und Frau für den mal wieder Herzlichen Empfang, die gute Zeit bei euch und den Frischen Kaffee    und Natürlich dafür das die Fanes Allmountain, noch bevor heute irgend etwas untergeht und der Weihnachtsmann mit seinen Runter gerittenen Rentieren hier auftaucht ein neues zu Hause gefunden hat.

So, die Tage kann geschraubt werden und nein, das ist das Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer für ein XL in Eloxal Schwarz und völlig Nackig mit Carbon Druckstreben ...... für die Erbsenzähler, die Decals wiegen 8 Gramm 

.


----------



## Astaroth (21. Dezember 2012)

Bist ja anscheinend recht speziell mit dem Jürgen... , wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Dezember 2012)

Bilder Bilder Bilder.....   machs nich so spannend... zeig her.


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2012)

echt jetzt?

schon EINES ausgeliefert?


----------



## MichiP (22. Dezember 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Bist ja anscheinend recht speziell mit dem Jürgen... , wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Aufbau!




ist er auch *ohne* den JÜ


dieses Aussage darf als Kompliment gesehen werden

 @ollo

mach es nicht wieder gleich kaputt


----------



## n4ppel (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich will auch 

Am 31.12. soll es verschickt werden, endlich.........


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2012)

darf ich?
darf ich?
darf ich?



welches Jahr?

Ok, ich hau mal schnell ab und geh jetzt radln,
bevor mir einer den Clown austreibt


----------



## n4ppel (22. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> darf ich?
> darf ich?
> darf ich?
> 
> ...




Diese eine mal noch 
War aber echt fast eine unendliche Geschichte


----------



## ollo (22. Dezember 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> ist er auch *ohne* den JÜ
> 
> 
> ........




 und wie speziell, immerhin habe ich vor über 40 Jahren 33.999.999 "Mitläufer" bezwungen


  @michi,

ne mal keine Sorge, so etwas wie bei der Enduro wird nicht passieren..... THM hat bei einigen Tausend Nm aufgehört die Streben zu Quälen.... wie ich es verstanden habe

  @der-gute 

ja tatsächlich eines (das war aber auch noch ein ganz spezieller Deal von vor vielen Monden)  und das für die MTB

Egal, die anderen kommen auch bald und die die eine bekommen können sich schon mal darauf freuen, sind sehr schön geworden die Rahmen und hier ein bisschen Samstagabend Rahmen-Kino 








 





 





 





 





 



die Rahmenschutzfolien wie auch die Sichtcarbon Folien sind von mir und nicht von Alutech.

.


----------



## Astaroth (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr sehr Sexy.

Nicht falsch verstehen @ollo mir ist halt nur aufgefallen das du immer einer der ersten bist der in den Genuss eines neuen AluTech Produktes kommt.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Dezember 2012)

Schön die Streben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub das Drössiger muss nächstes Jahr weichen und die Enduro Fanes bekommt ein kleines Geschwisterchen.

Sehr schönes Teil.


----------



## Route66 (22. Dezember 2012)

Endgeil  

Los, los, aufbauen und dann mehr Bilders...


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Sehr sehr Sexy.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen @ollo mir ist halt nur aufgefallen das du immer einer der ersten bist der in den Genuss eines neuen AluTech Produktes kommt.




nein natürlich nicht, ich versteh das schon richtig, ist mir auch fast schon unangenehm mit "ich hab es schon...." . Zum einen können der Jürgen und ich uns gut leiden, zum zweiten wäre die Fanes nicht die Fanes wenn wir uns nicht vor über 2 Jahren zufällig getroffen hätten und bei drei bis vier Bierchen über die damals noch "junge Fanes" gesprochen hätten, bzw. der Jürgen nicht so viel Interesse an den wünschen der Biker gehabt hätte. Das was Carver also mit dem IBC Bike macht, wurde in kleiner Runde mit ein bisschen Gerstenbrause am Prototyp verfeinert.

Und nach dem "eine Hand wäscht die andere und beide das Gesicht Prinzip", bekommt der Jü Feedback von mir bzw. Ideen oder auch schon mal die Komplette Aufbauanleitung geschrieben, wenn Du die für die Enduro in der Hand hältst, dann ist es zu 60% noch mein Original oder dich darüber feust das Du deinen "alten" 142x 12 mm Laufradssatz in die Fanes gebaut bekommst oder oder .. und ich bekomme was zum Schrauben oder Kaputt machen 

Schrauben tue ich jetzt seit 2 Tagen in meinem Kalten Schuppen unterbrochen von Waffeln Backen und Tannenbaum aufstellen usw. . Also nicht das ich zu langsam wäre aber die Allmountain hat es in sich so ganz ohne Anleitung und einigen fehlenden Schräubchen und Unterlegscheiben dauert es , daher noch kein Finales Foto.

Für die die sich so ein AM Schätzchen holen, hier ein paar "Tipps" .... die Bremsaufnahme hinten ist nicht wie bei der Enduro für 180 mm Scheiben sondern für 160 mm, soweit ich das Nachlesen konnte braucht es einen Adapter PM 6, bei Shimano ist es  der SM-MA-F 180PP2 (eigentlich für das VR soll aber auch für hinten gehen).  Ausreichend Schutzfolie (z.b. die hier http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html  ) sollte jeder im Haus haben, da der Carbon Hinterbau ganz Nackig kommt und die Kette sich schon auf die Plastikstreben freut.
Für das einstellen des Umwerfers unbedingt einen abgewinkelten Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher kaufen, weil die Druckstreben-Brücke ein einstellen was unmöglich macht. 
Wer einen sehr maßhaltigen Steuersatz einbaut, sollte Schraubensicherungslack im Hause haben. Meine untere Lagerschale ließ sich per Hand rein drücken und hatte die Normmaße. Einzig das Steuerohr war unten etwas übermaßig. Oben passte wieder alles.

Morgen ist der Rest dran und dann ist Foto und Wagentermin...... auf dem Papier sind es 12,3 mit dem ZTR / MKII und 13 kg mit Funnworks /Maxxis Laufradsatz.... soweit die Theorie 

.


----------



## racing_basti (23. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Für die die sich so ein AM Schätzchen holen, hier ein paar "Tipps" .... die Bremsaufnahme hinten ist nicht wie bei der Enduro für 180 mm Scheiben sondern für 160 mm, soweit ich das Nachlesen konnte braucht es einen Adapter PM 6, bei Shimano ist es  der SM-MA-F 180PP2 (eigentlich für das VR soll aber auch für hinten gehen). Das Tretlager ist 68 mm und sollte laut Shimano mit 2 x 2,5 und 1 x 2,5 Spacern auf der Bremsseite unterlegt werden. Bei meiner 2010 XTR Kurbell passt es letztendlich nur mit 1 x 2,5 auf der Antriebsseite..



Das liest sich auf der Alutech Seite dann aber doch etwas anders:
Einsatzbereich: 	Touren, Alpencross
Federweg: 	        140mm/150mm (einstellbar)
*Bremsaufnahme: 	PM 180mm*
*Innenlager: 	BSA 73mm, ISCG 03/05*
Steuerrohr: 	oversized tapered (SHIS: ZS44|ZS56)
Sattelstützmaß: 	31,6mm (inkl. Zuganschläge für Vario-Stützen)
Sattelklemme: 	34,9mm (35mm)
Umwerfer: 	S3/E-Type, Down-Pull
max. Federweg Gabel: 	160mm

Aber wenn du nur einen 2,5mm Spacer unter den Lagerschaler vom Tretlager verbauen konntest klingt das ja doch eher nach 73mm, oder?
Aber wenn es jetzt doch nur eine PM160 Aufnahme wäre, dann wäre das nicht so schön. Wollte doch ne Hope X2 hinten mit 180mm ohne Adapter fahren, zumal ich da schon alles daheim habe.


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2012)

von den 180 mm bin ich auch ausgegangen, passt aber nicht und es muß ein Adapter drunter.  

Manches mal sind auf der Homepage von einem anderen Modell 1:1 Daten übernommen worden, die für das  Modell aber nicht zutreffen. 

der Rest passt aber


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> von den 180 mm bin ich auch ausgegangen, passt aber nicht und es muß ein Adapter drunter. Genauso wie ich von den 73 mm ausgegangen bin (nachgemessen waren es 68) , jetzt mit dem Spacer sind es 70,5 und die Kurbel sitzt sauber und Freigängig im Rahmen, aber mein Profi Schrauber wird Morgen noch mal einen Blick drauf werfen, die Kurbel muß wohl wegen dem Umwerfer eh noch mal runter und  Mal sehen was der Jü dazu sagt wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.
> 
> Manches mal sind auf der Homepage von einem anderen Modell 1:1 Daten übernommen worden, die für das  Modell aber nicht zutreffen.
> 
> der Rest passt aber



Änderung:
Streiche die 68 mm ... das hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen.... es sind 73 hatte Gestern von der Bremsseite durch gemessen, gegen die ISCG Aufnahme und nicht mit der Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (23. Dezember 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Das liest sich auf der Alutech Seite dann aber doch etwas anders:
> Einsatzbereich:     Touren, Alpencross
> Federweg:             140mm/150mm (einstellbar)
> *Bremsaufnahme:     PM 180mm*
> ...




Das Problem mit der vorhandenen 180mm Scheibe habe ich nun auch 
Werde ebenfalls die X2 hinten verbauen, vorne die M4

Immerhin habe ich jetzt noch Zeit die passende Scheibe zu bestellen.


----------



## Route66 (23. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Änderung:
> Streiche die 68 mm ... das hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen.... es sind 73 hatte Gestern von der Bremsseite durch gemessen, gegen die ISCG Aufnahme und nicht mit der Aufnahme. Kurbel runter, Spacer raus passt .... na ja fast, bei der XTR Kurbel lies sich über den Ring das Lagerspiel nicht mehr einstellen, zu viel Platz, Kurbel runter Lager raus, Spacer zwischen, Spiel OK. Nächste Problem taucht auf, die Kette Schleift und stößt an die Umwerfer Schraube...... dann wohl Morgen die Kurbel wieder runter, Lager raus, Spacer wieder auf die Antriebsseite, dann passt zumindest der Abstand für die Kette und den Ring für das Lagerspiel..... nur schaltet dann der Umwerfer nicht mehr auf das kleine Blatt, so jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr nach 9 mal Kurbel Lager runter raus rein rauf



@ ollo
danke für die detailierten Infos


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2012)

nach "kurzer" Nacht und Klarem auf Körpertemperatur befindlichen Verstand, ist zumindest der Denkfehler bei der Kurbel schon mal Geschichte .... man man wie kann man nur so blöd blind sein 

  @n4ppel

hast Du die Möglichkeit mal die Tiefe des Schraubenloches der hinteren Bremsaufnahme /Schraubenaufnahme zu messen ?! Finde keine wirklich passende Schraube, obwohl Original Shimano Schrauben, geht es nur mit zusätzlicher Unterlegscheibe


----------



## n4ppel (24. Dezember 2012)

@ollo
Wenn ich den Rahmen Anfang nächsten Jahres da habe kann ich das gerne machen.  Du benötigst also zwei Unterlegscheiben? Eine habe ich immer verbaut, bei den Bremsen die ich bissher angeschraubt habe


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2012)

n4ppel schrieb:


> @ollo
> Wenn ich den Rahmen Anfang nächsten Jahres da habe kann ich das gerne machen.  Du benötigst also zwei Unterlegscheiben? Eine habe ich immer verbaut, bei den Bremsen die ich bissher angeschraubt habe




Ok !!

Nein ich hatte den Adapter für 160 auf 180 mm für Vorne und da sind neben den Schrauben auch Unterlegscheiben bei wie bei den Avid (Teller und Konus um es einfach auszudrücken). Hinten mußte noch eine 2 mm drunter da die Schraube 2 mm zu lang ist. Ich hab sie jetzt um 3 mm gekürzt


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2012)

so dann .... Frohe Weihnachten .....


hier ist Sie, ganz klar ein Mädchen ......13,44 kg (nicht so auf ddie Pedale schauen, die Reverse die ran sollten hatten beide eine Achse für die Linke Seite..... spiegelt auch den gesamten Aufbau wieder Chaotisch  )  (die Reverse wiegen 180 g weniger) 








 





 





 








Der andere LR Satz wartet noch auf das Ultegra Ritzel und dann kommt es noch mal an die Waage


.


----------



## RolfK (24. Dezember 2012)

Sehr hübsch 

Hast du die Trailseeker? Hab die auch am Enduro, halten bis jetzt meinen 100Kg stand, obwohl so zierlich, also die Pedale


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Dezember 2012)

Schick geworden


----------



## Route66 (24. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> hier ist Sie, ganz klar ein Mädchen ...



süüüssssss


----------



## Astaroth (25. Dezember 2012)

Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (25. Dezember 2012)

@ ollo:

Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen. Könntest Du nochmal die Rahmengröße von dem Bike auf den Bildern nennen?

Danke.


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch
> 
> Hast du die Trailseeker? Hab die auch am Enduro, halten bis jetzt meinen 100Kg stand, obwohl so zierlich, also die Pedale




ja sind die Trailseeker ..... hatte sie bei Solid um die Achsen zu Tauschen und gleich einen Satz nagelneue bekommen . Längere Pins gibt es mittlerweile auch schon (normale Schrauben oder Pins gehen nicht, US Gewindemaß) 


  @100Oktan

ist ein XL 

  @route 66

süüüüß .... nee Ziege durch und durch  


Heute steht endlich die erste Probefahrt an und ein bisschen Einstellungskram, das erste Proberollen gestern war schon mal gut und der Monarch im L Zugstufentune war genau richtig gewählt. Bei der Druckstufe könnte ich bei Ü 100 Kg auch das Hightune vertragen. Für 30% SAG braucht es schon 14 Bar und das in der eher Strafferen 140 mm Einstellung.

Irgendwer wollte doch eine Hopebremse verbauen, ich weiß nicht ob da genug Platz für die Spiderbremsscheibe ist, an der Ketten und Bremsseite geht es kurz hinter dem Ausfallende recht eng zu (ich mach noch mal ein Foto. So schön die Carbonstreben sind, aber sie sollten wirklich sorgfältig ab geklebt werden, mal sehen ob der Jü mal ein passendes Folienkit anbietet, das zurechtbasteln ist aufwendig, da die Streben stark aus geformt sind


----------



## RolfK (25. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ja sind die Trailseeker ..... hatte sie bei Solid um die Achsen zu Tauschen und gleich einen Satz nagelneue bekommen . Längere Pins gibt es mittlerweile auch schon (normale Schrauben oder Pins gehen nicht, US Gewindemaß)




Ah, welche aus der ersten Serie. Hatte das gleiche Übel, aber der Service von Solid ist top.
Hab die Originalschrauben auch rausgeschmissen, alle Bohrungen erweitert, mit M4-Gewinde versehen und schwarze Alupins montiert. An dem Tag hatte ich viel Langeweile


----------



## n4ppel (25. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Irgendwer wollte doch eine Hopebremse verbauen, ich weiß nicht ob da genug Platz für die Spiderbremsscheibe ist, an der Ketten und Bremsseite geht es kurz hinter dem Ausfallende recht eng zu (ich mach noch mal ein Foto. So schön die Carbonstreben sind, aber sie sollten wirklich sorgfältig ab geklebt werden, mal sehen ob der Jü mal ein passendes Folienkit anbietet, das zurechtbasteln ist aufwendig, da die Streben stark aus geformt sind




Der Racing-Basti und ich waren es. Habe mir jetzt die 160mm Floating bestellt. Hoffe es wir passen. Für das Abkleben habe ich schon vorgesorgt. Habe günstig 200x60 cm M3 Folie auf eBay bekommen. Die dickste Version


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

wow ..... was für eine kleine Sa.... dieses Rad  

Die Fanes Enduro ist ja schon ein angenehmes Bike mit dem man auch vorzüglich und in abgespeckter Version Fix unterwegs sein kann aber die Allmountain Toppt das ganze noch. Das Rad will einfach nach vorne, lässt sich sehr gut beschleunigen und das weniger an Kg merkt man sofort. Im Vergleich zum Enduro ist es spritziger, verspielter, Leichtfüßiger und ein klein wenig Nervöser ...... also mal so rumträumen auf dem Trail sollte man nicht, macht auch kein Sinn weil das Rad weniger Spaß macht und man einfach auch zu Fix unterwegs ist. Das mehr an Steifigkeit durch die Carbonstreben macht sich sofort bemerkbar und lässt das Bike nicht ganz so zahm am Hinterbau erscheinen. 

Man merkt zwar dass es eine Serie ist, der Unterschied zwischen der Enduro und Allmountain ist aber sofort spürbar. Das Enduro mit dem saugenden und leicht Flexenden Hinterbau, dem Gutmütigen flachen Lenkwinkel was einem sofort ein "das Hindernis Fahr ich Platt" Gefühl gibt. Die Allmountain etwas Nervöser im Front und Heckbereich. Das leicht fehlende Staubsaugerfeeling der Enduro ist aber schnell vergessen, weil halt die Allmountain eine Allmountain ist. Wer es am Ende der Kategorie AM und schon mit einem Fuß im Bereich Enduro bewegen will (ohne Bikepark, da gehört es nicht hin) , sollte sich vielleicht den Vivid in der Kurzen Version zulegen. Der Monarch werkelt zwar auch vorzüglich, aber wie auch bei der Enduro braucht es keinen Dämpfer mit Pro Pedal oder Lockout. Dafür wäre eine Stufenweise Druckstufe schöner. Der Monarch RT3 lässt das Fahrwerk eher Straff wirken, selbst bei 30% SAG und wahrscheinlich haben die Conti MK II Racesport die ich heute drauf hatte auch noch dazu beigetragen. Die Tage geht es mal mit dem Maxxis los, die obwohl schwerer wie die Contis ein angenehmeres Fahr- und Rollverhalten rüber bringen. Mit den Maxxis wirkt das Fahrwerk auch nicht mehr so Straff, so das schon eher der Staubsaugereffekt durch die weichere Karkasse und das größere Volumen entsteht.

Auch die Rock Shox Sektor hat mal wieder begeistert, obwohl "einfach" und recht Preiswert, würde ich ihr auf einer 10 Punkte Skala (auf der meine BOS mit 10 Punkten steht) eine 7,5 geben. Etwas flacher bauend wie die BOS passt sie aber genau zum AM Konzept. Wer wiederum ein Leicht-leicht Enduro haben will wird auch mit z.b. einer 160 mm Lyrik das richtige Bike am Start haben, zusammen mit dem Vivid (die BOS und die Sektor unterscheiden sich nicht vom Federweg, in der BOS 160 ist weniger drin, dafür aber bei der 150 mm Sektor mehr Federweg drin)


So wie das Rad hier steht liegt es bei 12,7 Kg und soll noch ein paar Tauschteile bekommen die noch nicht verfügbar waren oder Falsche Achsen hatten .... mannnnnnnnn  .... so das das ganze dann bei 12,28 Kg und zum Sommer mit einem anderen satz Reifen bei 12,16 liegt 








 



    @n4ppel

hier noch mal zwei Bilder von der Bremse hinten, da ist es schon recht eng.



 



Den Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich mir selber gemacht, eine Lage Doppelseitiges Klebeband, darauf eine Schicht Alter Schlauch und darüber Carbon Folie von 3M. Ist sehr fest und lässt sich mit hilfe eines Fönes noch recht gut um die Kanten legen. Die Dicke Klarsichtfolie habe ich innen an der Strebe und die hat selbst nach der kurzen ausfahrt ein paar Einschläge. Entweder Folie doppelt Kleben oder eine Lage von der selbstgemachten Kettenstrebenfolie (die Kante der Strebe ist unten recht dünn und sollte eine extra Portion Folie bekommen, du wirst es sehen wenn Du sie erstmal in der Hand hast.  


    @Rolf K

ja genau die sind es, eigentlich wollte ich nur die Achsen austauschen lassen und längere Pins, dafür gab es gleich ganz neue Pedale mit langen Pins, Service wirklich Top....... da kann man schon mal das mit den gleichen Ahcsen für links und recht vergessen


----------



## palazzo (25. Dezember 2012)

wow, in freier Wildbahn sieht es ja gleich nochmal besser aus. Danke für deinen kleinen Testbericht - besonders zu den Fahrwerkseigenschaften. Dank dem Weihnachtsmann plane ich einen Aufbau mit Lyrik und Monarch Plus, das hört sich ja vielversprechend an.

Sind die Decals eigentlich so wie von Alutech vorgesehen? Für meinen Geschmack sind die etwas zu bunt und zu groß...
wahrscheinlich bin ich nur neidisch


----------



## Wipp (25. Dezember 2012)

Feines Gerät, bin mal gespannt auf die ersten in M(sieht einfach gefälliger aus)....
Sag mal ist das vorne am unterrohr ein eingeschliffenes gusset oder aus der ölpresse?


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

palazzo schrieb:


> wow, in freier Wildbahn sieht es ja gleich nochmal besser aus. Danke für deinen kleinen Testbericht - besonders zu den Fahrwerkseigenschaften. Dank dem Weihnachtsmann plane ich einen Aufbau mit Lyrik und Monarch Plus, das hört sich ja vielversprechend an.
> 
> Sind die Decals eigentlich so wie von Alutech vorgesehen? Für meinen Geschmack sind die etwas zu bunt und zu groß...
> wahrscheinlich bin ich nur neidisch




wer weiß  

die Decals sind so von Alutechh vorgesehen, bis auf das etwas abgeänderte am Unterrohr und Steuerrohr, da habe ich noch ein bisschen Rot eingefügt (sonst sind sie einfach weiß) und die an der Gabel sind auch nicht "Serie" . Es gibt die Decals aber auch in glänzend Schwarz, was auf dem Mattschwarzen Rahmen auch sehr gut kommt und erst auf den zweiten Blick auffällt


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

Wipp schrieb:


> Feines Gerät, bin mal gespannt auf die ersten in M(sieht einfach gefälliger aus)....
> Sag mal ist das vorne am unterrohr ein eingeschliffenes gusset oder aus der ölpresse?



aus der Ölpresse und hier schön zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (25. Dezember 2012)

@_ollo_
Ich habe mal geschaut, der Spider incl. Nieten ist in etwa 1mm höher als der Rebring. Das sollte, sofern sich die Scheibenaufnahme an der Nabe nicht noch wesentlich unterscheidet passen oder?
Enzig bei den Schrauben mache ich mir Sorgen, das sind vom Reibring aus ca 4mm.

Mit 12,7 Kg bist du aber gut dabei ;-)
Laut meiner Exceltabelle wird meins bei ~ 13,5 Kg Liegen allerdings mit Reverb
Werde aber auch nicht die  leichtesten Teile (Hope und RaceFace) verbauen


----------



## racing_basti (26. Dezember 2012)

@ollo: Kannst du bitte nochmal messen wieviel Platz noch zwischen Bremsscheibe und Hinterbau an der engsten Stelle ist? Ich denke bei 2mm Luft müsste eine Hope-Scheibe reinpassen. 
Auch wenn das nun "nur" eine PM160-Aufnahme ist, bleib ich bei der 180 bzw. 183er Hope-Scheibe, kommt halt doch noch ein Adapter dazwischen.


----------



## Xstream85 (27. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...
> Den Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich mir selber gemacht, eine Lage  Doppelseitiges Klebeband, darauf eine Schicht Alter Schlauch und darüber  Carbon Folie von 3M. Ist sehr fest und lässt sich mit hilfe eines Fönes  noch recht gut um die Kanten legen.
> ...



Moin,

kannst du von deinem gebasteltem Kettenstrebenschutz  vielleicht nochmal ein Bild machen? Muss da demnächst auch mal Hand  anlegen, wenn mein Fanes Enduro eintrudelt, und deine Lösung klingt ganz  interessant


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Geht auch ganz einfach bei der Fanes wenn man einen Fahrradschlauch komplett über die Kettenstrebe zieht...
Ist sehr dezent und Haltbar.
Vorallem hat man nicht den Kleberdreck an der Strebe wenns mal ausgewechselt werden muss.

Wem Cabonfolie gefällt kann ja ebenso draufpappen


----------



## Masberg (27. Dezember 2012)

schlägt die kette nicht an die sitzstrebe?


----------



## ollo (27. Dezember 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> schlägt die kette nicht an die sitzstrebe?




und wie   


 @Xstream85

das kann ich machen, muß eh noch den Bereich zwischen Bremse und Streben nachmessen und ein bisschen schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. Dezember 2012)

@Racingbati

so habe heute mal die Abstände an der Bremse gemessen.

Zwischen der Schraube und der Druckstrebe ist 1 mm Platz, zwischen dem Bremssatteladaper und der Scheibe sind es 2,5 mm und zwischen dem Bremssattel und der Scheibe 1,5 mm. Es geht dort also recht eng zu 


 @Xstream85,

hier mal die Bilder von der aufgeklebten Folie und einmal vom Reststück


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2012)

heute gab es die gleiche runde die ich mit den Contis gefahren bin mal mit den Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 vorne und 2,25 Hinten. Das was dem Dämpfer auf den ersten 10 mm Hub fehlt und ihn so "Straff" erscheinen lässt, holt der Maxxis durch seine weichere /Flexiblere Karkasse raus, nicht zu vergessen das der Reifen auch mehr Volumen hat. Das Rad fühlt sich dadurch gefälliger und nach ein bisschen mehr Federweg an ohne dabei Schwammig zu wirken. Durch den Maxxis werden die "harten" Spitzen etwas gekappt, lassen aber beim Fahren immer noch genug durch um zu Merken wo man gerade drüber gefahren ist. 

Fast am ende der Tour  habe ich den Druck vorne und hinten noch mal auf 1,5 reduziert (vorher 1,8 und 2,0) Die breiten Funworks AM Ride halten die Reifen sicher auf der Felge und das bisschen mehr an "Reifenaufspreizung" lassen den Reifen nicht einknicken. Mit dem noch mal niedrigeren Luftdruck war das Fahrgefühl einen Tick straffer als mit dem Enduro in Kombination mit dem BOS Vipr in der 160 mm Variante. Mal sehen wie sich die AM in der 150 mm Variante so schlägt und noch etwas mehr Plüsch am Hinterbau erzeugt (und ob ich für 30% SAG den Dämpfer auf seinen Maxdruck aufpumpen muß) 

Apropo Dämpfer, ich persönlich würde für die Fanes immer ein Low Zugstufentune wählen, da das M Tune den Hinterbau zu sehr Tod stellt. Der Monarch der jetzt drin ist hat das L Tune und ist ganz Auf ohne zu Kicken. Wenn die Portokasse nicht so leer wäre   hätte ich gerne noch einen DT Siwss HVR eingebaut, da die DT Dämpfer immer einen sehr großen Zugstufen Verstellbereich haben (45 Klicks und der HVR noch eine Druckstufenverstellung besitzt) . An der Fanes meiner Frau werkelt ein DT und mit 15-16 Klicks Auf, ist sie am besten unterwegs (das sind die 5-6 Klicks mehr die ihr am Monarch+ fehlten und den Hinterbau etwas leblos erscheinen lassen). Alternativ zum Monarch RT3 wäre vielleicht noch ein X Fusion RCX da dieser eine 4 Stufige Dämpungseinstellung hat und nicht wie der RT "nur" Auf, Pro Pedal und Zu ...... na mal sehen, ich muß wohl mal wieder Pfandflaschen sammeln gehen, es liegen ja Millionen an der Straße 

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Dezember 2012)

Sag mal Ollo.... wo hast du die schicken Gabel Aufklebers her? vom Jürgen oder hast die selber drucken lassen? Die schauen echt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## palazzo (29. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> heute gab es die gleiche runde die ich mit den Contis gefahren bin mal mit den Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 vorne und 2,25 Hinten



Warum nicht einen Ardent 2.4er hinten? Bitte sag jetzt nicht das es damit eng wird am Hinterbau. Ardent 2.4 v+h ist mein geplanter Aufbau.


----------



## rappelkiste (29. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ---
> Fast am ende der Tour  habe ich den Druck vorne und hinten noch mal auf 1,5 reduziert (vorher 1,8 und 2,0) Die breiten Funworks AM Ride halten die Reifen sicher auf der Felge und das bisschen mehr an "Reifenaufspreizung" lassen den Reifen nicht einknicken.
> .



Servus,
fährst Du die AM-Ride tubeless? Schon etwas mehr Erfahrung damit?
Weil ich nicht 1k ausgeben wollte hab ich mal die Track Mack Evo probiert und bis jetzt funzt es tubeless gut mit Fat Albert. Allerdings hab ich noch keine Lanzeiterfahrung damit.

Ich hoffe dass ich kommendes Jahr mal eine Fanes AM probefahren kann 

Ralf


----------



## Xstream85 (29. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> @_Xstream85_,
> 
> hier mal die Bilder von der aufgeklebten Folie und einmal vom Reststück



Top! Danke!


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Sag mal Ollo.... wo hast du die schicken Gabel Aufklebers her? vom Jürgen oder hast die selber drucken lassen? Die schauen echt nicht schlecht aus.



alle (sind immer einzelne Segmente) selbst gemacht aus Langeweile, erst war es nur der Große schwarze, dann kamen noch ein paar kleine weiße dazu, kleb hier klebt da am ende sah es dann so aus.


  @rappelkiste,

nein, ich bin ein Freund von Schläuchen und werde das auch bleiben 

  @palazzo,

passen wird er. Ich fahre meistens einen schmaleren Reifen hinten. Vorne will ich Gripp, wenig Luftdruck, was "fettes" zum drüberpanzern und hinten einen leicht rollenden schmalen der ruhig mal weg-schmieren kann, das bekomme ich eher gehändelt als ein weg schmierendes Vorderrad. Daher z.B. auch die Kombi Conti MK II 2,2 und Baron 2,3 bei der Fanes Enduro, die fahre ich auch gerne mal im Park  gehöre nicht zur Familie der Hupfdolen da passt das  .......... und ja ich hab auch Männerreifen mit doppelply xy irgendwas DH Compont in 2,5 noch rumliegen


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2012)

und zu guter Letzt, war heute die 150 mm Einstellung an der Reihe...... das kommt dem Begriff Allmountain/ superleicht-Enduro schon eher nah, bzw. man spürt die 150 mm und bekommt vom Sausteifen Heck nicht so ins Kreuz. Die Federung wirkt insgesamt Lebendiger, passender zur Gabel und weckt noch mehr den Spieltrieb mit dem Rad. Gute Beschleunigung, kein zu Tiefes Tretlager (wie bei der Enduro in der 170 mm Einstellung) und irgendwie immer zum irgendwo drüber Kicken bereit.

Die L Zugstufe im Monarch hat sich auch hier wieder als die Richtige Wahl herausgestellt und ich mußte sie von ganz Auf, 2 Klicks zudrehen. Druck um 2 Bar auf knapp 16 erhöht, dann passte auch der SAG von 30% wieder. Das Fahrwerk wippt auch in dieser Einstellung nur im 5-8mm Bereich, trotzdem war das Pro Pedal ab und an unterstützend Hilfreich (geht aber auch ohne) 

Dann bleibt nur noch einen guten Rutsch für euch alle ins Jahr 2013 und bis bald im Wald 

.


----------



## palazzo (6. Januar 2013)

in den Specs auf der Homepage steht für die HR Bremsaufnahme jetzt auch 160mm. Hat mal schon jemand angefragt was die max. Scheibengröße ist? gehen auch 200mm? Ich weiß es ist eigentlich ein AM, aber ich würde gerne ein All-in-one draus machen...


----------



## ollo (6. Januar 2013)

ich würde mal zu 90% auf Max 180 mm tippen..... kurze Email an Jürgen bringt Dir aber 100% Gewissheit.

Für ein All in One (was auch immer das für Dich ist ...CC-Enduro/ leicht Freeride-DH ?? ) liegt die Enduro Version irgendwie näher. Ein AM als leicht "Enduro" kommt auf 12,8- 14,2 Kg ein Enduro als eher AM Aufbau wird bei 13,5-14,5 landen hat aber je nach Dämpfer und Abstimmung ein satteres Fahrfeeling (mal simpel gesagt). Je nachdem was mehr überwiegt z.B. 60-70% Enduro-Freeride, der Rest AM - Tour eher das Enduro.  Das AM auch mit 30% SAG ist da schon nicht mehr so "Satt", schwer zu beschreiben man muß sie beide mal gefahren sein. Ich für meinen Teil (mit 140 mm Gabel) würde mit der AM auch Marathon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. Januar 2013)

Ein AM sollte schon für 200 mm freigegeben sein oder zählt ein AlpenX nicht zu AM?


----------



## palazzo (6. Januar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ...
> Für ein All in One (was auch immer das für Dich ist ...



Hast recht, der Begriff ist Mist. Ich brauche was von XC bis leicht Enduro wobei der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt. Da es mir nicht mehr auf die Geschwindigkeit und Zeit ankommt nehme ich im Zweifel mittlerweile  schwerere (und komfortablere) Teile. Ich habe aber mit einer 180er Scheibe auch kein Problem.

Fanes EN war durchaus eine Option, aber es kann auch schon mal eine 2000Hm Tour anstehen. Da hab ich dann doch etwas Respekt vor dem Mehrgewicht... und mich für die AM entschieden.


----------



## n4ppel (9. Januar 2013)

@ollo
bzgl. der Schraubenlägen kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Schrauben von Hope wunderbar passen. Bei der Elixir 7 waren vier  Unterlegscheiben drunter incl. Adapter.

Die Hope 160mm passt auch.

Mein Bike befindet sich noch im Aufbau


----------



## ollo (10. Januar 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> @ollo
> bzgl. der Schraubenlägen kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Schrauben von Hope wunderbar passen. Bei der Elixir 7 waren vier  Unterlegscheiben drunter incl. Adapter.
> 
> Die Hope 160mm passt auch.
> ...




fein  .... ich hatte auch schon mit dem Jü Rücksprache gehalten und habe wohl einen Ausreißer erwischt. Nichtsdestotrotz wird die Tiefe von Alutech bei jedem Hinterbau nachgemessen damit es keine Überraschungen gibt (sollte aber auch jeder für sich machen)


----------



## n4ppel (10. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein aktueller Status.


----------



## racing_basti (10. Januar 2013)

Schick, schick. 
Hinten baust du nun eine 160er Hope Scheibe ran? Falls du etwas mehr Schrauberlust hast, könntest du mal die große Scheibe von vorn kurz an die hintere Nabe schrauben und schauen wie es mit 180er Floatin Disc vom Platz her aussieht?


----------



## n4ppel (10. Januar 2013)

Man kann es zwar nur erahnen auf dem Foto, aber es passt, zumindest mit Hopenabe uns 142mm Breite


----------



## ollo (11. Januar 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller Status.
> .....




die Gemeinde ist gespannt auf das neue Familienmitglied


----------



## racing_basti (11. Januar 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Man kann es zwar nur erahnen auf dem Foto, aber es passt, zumindest mit Hopenabe uns 142mm Breite



  

Danke!
Und das du das auch gleich noch mit Hope Naben probiert hast ist natürlich umso besser 
Ich glaub bei den Floating Disc, dass die in der breite etwas mehr nach innen bauen, aber kaum mehr Platz zu Sitz-/Kettenstreben brauchen.

Meins soll wohl so gegen Ende Februar kommen - gebürstet 
Eine Hope Adapter von PM160 auf PM183 hab ich sogar noch im Keller gefunden, also auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (11. Januar 2013)

Welche Steckachsen passen denn alles?

ziemlich sicher bin ich mir bei:
- Twinworks (Serie)
- RockShox Maxle Rear
- Marzocchi

Aber wie sieht es mit Syntace X-12 aus?


----------



## Gerry22 (11. Januar 2013)

The Fanes Alutech with P.1 All Mountain Pinion gear is the logical  consequence of the Fanes evolution and the results of transmission  development in the bicycle business. The easiest combination of a  Alutech frame with an extremely wide range of applications and a  18-speed transmission that, in relation to the development of a  conventional circuit in nothing stands and even the harshest of  conditions reliably.
Even with the release of Pinion gear provides  the framework possibility to adjust the suspension travel and geometry?	   This is the All Mountain area is still the way forward.


duplicate content checker free


----------



## ollo (11. Januar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Welche Steckachsen passen denn alles?
> 
> 
> 
> Aber wie sieht es mit Syntace X-12 aus?




Nein geht nicht, da die X 12 Achsen Kegelförmig in Richtung Ausfallende zulaufen. 

Die Twinworks mit 43g passt sehr gut


----------



## ollo (11. Januar 2013)

soweit zum letzten Stand des Projektes ...... bei Tageslicht gibt es dann ein Bild vom ganzen


----------



## n4ppel (11. Januar 2013)

Wie hast du das denn gezaubert?


----------



## ollo (11. Januar 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn gezaubert?



eklig oder  ...... der Wahsinn packte mich wieder, aber alles Teile die ich schon gefahren habe/ bin, mein Liteville 301 war noch ein paar gramm leichter (11,6)  hatte dafür aber nur 115 mm Federweg und einige Teile sind vom selbigen...... by the way, es ist aber noch ein wenig Luft nach unten, für 85 Kg Fahrer mit richtig dicken Portemonnaie un Rahmengr. M könnte da auch 10,9- 11,3 stehen. 11,6 Kg würde ich auch noch hinbekommen.... so genug 




und Morgen gibt es dann wieder "sowas gehört nicht an so ein Rad".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (11. Januar 2013)

Ich liege knapp 1,75 kg drüber.
Da machen aber schon die Reifen (444g) und die Sattelstütze (346g) 790g aus. Laufräder habe auch noch ~ 300g mehr.

Soll doch jeder das daran bauen, was Ihm Spaß macht


----------



## ollo (11. Januar 2013)

ich hoffe das es so gesehen wird mit "soll doch jeder das ran bauen......"   bis auf die Reifchen geht das auch alles, ist halt die Sommerbereifung für das Gelände hier und die schnellen Runden. Mit der Funworks LR / Maxxis Kombi liegt es dann wieder über 12 und geht dann in die Sorglos Kategorie.


----------



## ollo (12. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## RolfK (12. Januar 2013)

Black is so beautiful


----------



## n4ppel (19. Januar 2013)

Damit es hier mal etwas neues zu bestaunen gibt ;-)









und 






Zu 95 % fertig. Muss noch den Lenker etwas kürzen und die genaue höhe ermitteln. Dann noch die Reverbleitung kürzen


----------



## RSR2K (19. Januar 2013)

Hi,

habs vielleicht überlesen, ist das Größe XL ?

Mfg


----------



## n4ppel (19. Januar 2013)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habs vielleicht überlesen, ist das Größe XL ?
> 
> Mfg




Ja ist XL


----------



## Astaroth (20. Januar 2013)

Fesch


----------



## Osti (21. Januar 2013)

sehr geil!


----------



## zec (12. Februar 2013)

@ollo: Am Anfang des Threads hast du ein Waagenbild mit 2,96kg gepostet. Ist das der Rahmen ohne alles oder waren da bereits Teile verbaut (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schrauben für Dämpfer, Steckachse, Leitungshalterungen, ...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @ollo: Am Anfang des Threads hast du ein Waagenbild mit 2,96kg gepostet. Ist das der Rahmen ohne alles oder waren da bereits Teile verbaut (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schrauben für Dämpfer, Steckachse, Leitungshalterungen, ...)?



hi Zec

das ist das Gewicht nur mit Leitungshaltern, Dämpfer -Schrauben inkl. Verstell Inlets für den Federweg ...... ansonsten war sie Nackisch


----------



## zec (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Info. Freut mich - wenn deines in der Größe 2,96kg wiegt, bin ich guter Dinge, dass bei meinem "S" die 2,85kg hinkommen. Wobei ich den Rahmen lackiert bekomme und dann wohl eher bei 3kg liegen werde. Aber die Lackierung musste einfach sein  .


----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich die letzte Stunde einiges über die verschiedenen Tunes der Rock Shox Dämpfer gelesen und blicke noch immer nicht so recht durch.
Also ich habe mir die Fanes AM mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 HV bestellt. Im Konfigurator steht "Tune LM". Steht der erste Buchstabe immer für die Druckstufe und somit der zweite für die Zugstufe? Wäre dann ja somit der Medium-Tune für die Zugstufe.
Mit der ganzen Ausrüstung bringe ich an die 68kg auf die Waage. Soll ich mir jetzt den Dämpfer gleich im Tune LL bestellen, oder mal den Jürgen fragen was er meint, oder zuerst fahren und dann entscheiden, oder ...


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die letzte Stunde einiges über die verschiedenen Tunes der Rock Shox Dämpfer gelesen und blicke noch immer nicht so recht durch.
> Also ich habe mir die Fanes AM mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 HV bestellt. Im Konfigurator steht "Tune LM". Steht der erste Buchstabe immer für die Druckstufe und somit der zweite für die Zugstufe? Wäre dann ja somit der Medium-Tune für die Zugstufe.
> Mit der ganzen Ausrüstung bringe ich an die 68kg auf die Waage. Soll ich mir jetzt den Dämpfer gleich im Tune LL bestellen, oder mal den Jürgen fragen was er meint, oder zuerst fahren und dann entscheiden, oder ...





Hi

nein der erste Buchstabe steht für die Zugstufe und sollte L sein für die AM Fanes, die Druckstufe immer M.


----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

Oh, danke  . Dann bin ich wohl einem Irrtum aufgesessen. Na wunderbar, dann passts eh so wie es ist.

Noch was: 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass du am VR eine 203er Scheibe mit diesem Adapter fährst -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html

Und am HR eine 180er mit diesem Adapter? -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html

Vor allem am HR interessierts mich, ob der Adapter einwandfrei passt oder ob du da noch irgendwelche Distanzscheiben verwenden musst?


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Leuts,
schöne Radl habt's Ihr da!
Wer lebt in der Nähe von Hamburg mit einer Fanes AM in M? Probefahrthalber...


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Oh, danke  . Dann bin ich wohl einem Irrtum aufgesessen. Na wunderbar, dann passts eh so wie es ist.
> 
> Noch was:
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du am VR eine 203er Scheibe mit diesem Adapter fährst -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html
> ...




Hi Zec,

am VR ist es der auf dem zweiten Bild von oben (der gerade)  und die 180 mm Scheibe am HR habe ich gegen eine 160 mm getauscht, gefahren bin ich sie aber auch  die 180er und habe den Adapter hier verbaut  

http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-180 

Was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde, an der hinteren Aufnahme vor dem verbauen des Adapters oder des Bremssattels , die Tiefe des Gewindeloches mit der Länge der Schraube abzugleichen 

noch mal zu den Buchstaben, das weiße L sollte in einem ROTEN Feld stehen .... Rot = Zug- und Blau = Druckstufe


----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

Dankeschön. Der Adapter in deinem Link scheint der selbe zu sein wie in meinem Link. Die Fotos der Teile auf der Waage finde ich übrigens ein super Service von dem Shop.
Habe zuerst auch überlegt, ob ich mal 180 vorne und 160 hinten versuchen soll, aber ich bin halt schon verwöhnt von der Bremskraft. 
Den Tipp mit den Schrauben werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen. Habe zu Hause zwar Titanschrauben, die ich sehr gerne verwenden würde, aber die werden wohl leider zu kurz sein. Ich nehme mal an das Gewindeloch sollte man, zur eigenen Sicherheit, möglichst weit ausnutzen?

Wegen dem Tune werde ich ansonsten einfach noch mal den Jürgen fragen.


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Der Adapter in deinem Link scheint der selbe zu sein wie in meinem Link. Die Fotos der Teile auf der Waage finde ich übrigens ein super Service von dem Shop.
> Habe zuerst auch überlegt, ob ich mal 180 vorne und 160 hinten versuchen soll, aber ich bin halt schon verwöhnt von der Bremskraft.
> Den Tipp mit den Schrauben werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen. Habe zu Hause zwar Titanschrauben, die ich sehr gerne verwenden würde, aber die werden wohl leider zu kurz sein. Ich nehme mal an das Gewindeloch sollte man, zur eigenen Sicherheit, möglichst weit ausnutzen?
> 
> Wegen dem Tune werde ich ansonsten einfach noch mal den Jürgen fragen.




Hi,


Die Schraubenlöcher hinten haben eine Fixe Tiefe (ich meine 12 mm) und bei meiner einen Aufnahme war es nicht Tief genug, einfach so die Schraube mit schmackes rein gedreht wäre der Tot der Bremsaufnahme gewesen. Jürgen hat zwar die schon vorhanden Carbon Hinterbauten daraufhin noch mal nachgemessen und es war alles Ok, aber trotzdem und wegen der Vorsicht, in dem Loch ist nämlich kein Spielraum nach unten. 

Wo du gerade schreibst 180 Vorne..... ich fahr gar keine 203er Vorne sondern 180 (der Adapter ist der den ich auch für Hinten hatte)  , die 203 fahre ich am Enduro und da ist es der Adapter den Du auch gelinkt hast... oh man ich werd Alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

OK, werds wie gesagt vorher kontrollieren. Ansonsten nimmt man am Carbonhinterbau auch normalen Schraubensicherungskleber für die Schrauben der Bremse? Ist evtl. eine blöde Frage, aber bisher hatte ich immer Alu am Heck  .

Ähm, aber sag mal, auf diesem Foto fährst du da vorne eine 180er oder eine 203er Scheibe -> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/y6/kg/y6kg5pgpz7m7/original_CIMG1666.JPG?0

Schaut mir zumindest ziemlich nach 203er Scheibe aus und auch der Adapter würde dahingehend passen.


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> OK, werds wie gesagt vorher kontrollieren. Ansonsten nimmt man am Carbonhinterbau auch normalen Schraubensicherungskleber für die Schrauben der Bremse? Ist evtl. eine blöde Frage, aber bisher hatte ich immer Alu am Heck  .
> 
> Ähm, aber sag mal, auf diesem Foto fährst du da vorne eine 180er oder eine 203er Scheibe -> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/y6/kg/y6kg5pgpz7m7/original_CIMG1666.JPG?0
> 
> Schaut mir zumindest ziemlich nach 203er Scheibe aus und auch der Adapter würde dahingehend passen.




Schraubensicherung zumindest nicht bei den Original Adapterschrauben, da ist ja schon welcher drauf und wenn Du deine Titanschraube nimmst dann Mittelfest / Blau. Im Hinterbau stecken ja Alugewindehülsen, daher kein Unterschied zum Aluhinterbau

Stimmt da ist noch eine 203 dran...... immer dieses hin und her geschraube. Für die AM war mir dann die 203/180 Kombi zu viel ...... und geritten vom Gewichtsteufel wurde die 180/ 160 Variante verbaut (wollte ja unter die 12 Kg Marke)


----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

Aja, klar - irgendwie logisch, dass das Gewind nicht direkt ins Carbon geschnitten ist. Ich Doofmann...
Dafür freut es mich sehr, dass du doch eine 203er Scheibe oben hattest. Hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass ich bei der Sektor mit dem 203er Adapter nur eine 180er Scheibe fahren kann.

Aja, magst du uns nicht einmal verraten mit welchen Teilen du auf 11,77kg gekommen bist? Es ist ja schon viel später ;-) .


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Aja, klar - irgendwie logisch, dass das Gewind nicht direkt ins Carbon geschnitten ist. Ich Doofmann...
> Dafür freut es mich sehr, dass du doch eine 203er Scheibe oben hattest. Hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass ich bei der Sektor mit dem 203er Adapter nur eine 180er Scheibe fahren kann.
> 
> Aja, magst du uns nicht einmal verraten mit welchen Teilen du auf 11,77kg gekommen bist? Es ist ja schon viel später ;-) .




meinste wegen dem Jugendschutz 

so hier mal die zwei Varianten...... die auch schon wieder geändert sind. bei der 11,9 Kg Variante ist jetzt ein DT M212 anstelle des defekten DT Carbon Dämpfers verbaut und die Sektor hat eine Tapered Standrohreinheit bekomen.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> meinste wegen dem Jugendschutz


 So ungefähr.
Ich sehe schon, das meiste an Gewicht hast du durch die Reifen rausgeschlagen. Da ist mir die zweite Variante mit "richtigen Reifen" sympatischer  . Aber ist ja auch für ein anderes Einsatzgebiet.
Hat deine Sektor mit dem tapered Steuerrohr eigentlich Gewicht verloren oder zugenommen?

Habe heute übrigens mal wieder den Mountainbike-Test gelesen und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass da vom Fanes AM V.2 die Rede ist -> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-alutech-fanes-am-v-2.729965.2.htm

Weißt du, ob das nur mit dem Modelljahr zusammen hängt oder ob sich zur Fanes AM 1.0 irgendwas geändert hat? Gelesen hätte ich zumindest nix, aber evtl. hast du ja geheimes Wissen - schließlich hast du deinen Rahmen direkt an der Quelle abgeholt  .


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2013)

Die Vs beziehen sich auf die Ausstattungen, zumindest, wenn es wie bei der EN ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (16. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich auch so...v1 ist die günstige, v3 die teuerste Variante.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, das wirds wohl sein. Wenngleich die Ausstattung der, in der MB getesteten, FanesAM nicht ganz mit der Ausstattungsliste auf der Alutech-Homepage übereinstimmt.


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> So ungefähr.
> Ich sehe schon, das meiste an Gewicht hast du durch die Reifen rausgeschlagen. Da ist mir die zweite Variante mit "richtigen Reifen" sympatischer  . Aber ist ja auch für ein anderes Einsatzgebiet.
> Hat deine Sektor mit dem tapered Steuerrohr eigentlich Gewicht verloren oder zugenommen?
> 
> ..........




Hi Zec,

ja das meiste ist über die Reifen verschwunden. Die Conti Reifchen in der Supersonic Version fahre ich auch nur im Sommer auf der Forstautobahn und das geht seit 4 Jahren schon ohne Platten gut .... richtig spaß macht die Fanes mit den Maxxis auf der breiten Felge. 

Die Kollegen haben ja schon wegen der V Bezeichnung geantwortet und wenn Du den Artikel noch mal liest versteht man auch den Unterschied in der Ausstattung ..... das Rad hat der Redakteur/ Testfahrer selber verändert weil die Revelation 1 cm zu wenig Federweg zum Race Enduro hatte, vielleicht war sie auch nicht steif genug, wer weiß das schon, beim Dämpfer haben sie voll ins schwarze getroffen der normale Monarch degradiert das Rad zum Marathonbike


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2013)

So wirds wohl gewesen sein - mit den Teilen meine ich. Bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich den Monarch Plus gewählt habe  .

Die Erfahrung mit leichteren Reifen habe ich an meinem Enduro auch gemacht. Mal probeweise 2,25" Onza Ibex FR raufgetan - wunderbar, nur mehr 13,98kg. Grip war auch ziemlich in Ordnung, aber bergab lag das Bike nicht mehr so satt wie gewohnt. Die aktuell verbauten Ibex in 2,4" passen viel besser zum Fahrwerk und das Bike macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2013)

by the way...... bevor ich es vergesse, die Gabel hat durch Tapered ein wenig zugelegt und der Schaft ist auch etwas länger als beim 1 1/8. die Gabel hatte inkl. Achse vorher 1780g


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2013)

Danke. Also die obligatorischen 50g - da ist vor der Tour wieder pissen angesagt  .


----------



## zec (21. Februar 2013)

Habe heute meine Federgabel fürs FanesAM bekommen: Sektor Coil, tapered mit 20mm Maxle. Quasi aufgebaut nach dem "Lego-Prinzip".
Die Waage zeigt 2053g mit ungekürztem Schaft, mittlerer Feder, Maxle und (noch) mit ohne Decals. Mit weicher Feder, kürzerem Schaft und Decals gehen sich also evtl. die 2000g aus -> sehr gut  .

Aja, zum Tune des Monarch Plus: Habe den Jürgen gefragt und er hats bestätigt -> LM Tune bedeutet low Zugstufe und medium Druckstufe. Also passt es.


----------



## n4ppel (15. April 2013)

Zwar nicht in freier Natur, dafür aber etwas dreckig 
Ich empfehle auch die Carbonstreben auf der Außenseite zu schützen. Mit Schuhgröße 45 komme ich beim pedalieren schon mal dagegen. Gibt unschöne Kratzer


----------



## -N0bodY- (15. April 2013)

Schaut nach artgerechter Haltung und ner Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## n4ppel (16. April 2013)

Da hast du Recht. Habe erst am Sonntag eine schöne Runde in Hattigen gedreht. Muss ich mal öfter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (28. April 2013)

Meine FanesAM ist jetzt auch fertig. 

Heute das erste mal eingerollt. Ist noch ungewohnt, aber macht richtig Spaß. Mein letztes Fully hatte ich vor 14 Jahren - und das hatte weniger Federweg als die Fanes SAG. 

Mit Lyrik, Monach+, Hope/Flow LRS und Reverb Stütze wiegt es zwar über 14Kg, aber die Geo passt mir richtig gut


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

Gratuliere, schaut nach Spaß aus  . Mit der Lyrik an der Front geht das Teil sicher gut. Selber werde ich zunächst trotzdem die Sektor probieren.

Mein Rahmen kam am Freitag an - bis das Bike fertig ist, wirds aber noch dauern  . Nochmal zum Dämpfer: Der hat, laut den Aufklebern (rotes M und blaues L), nun doch medium Tune bei der Zugstufe und low Tune bei der Druckstufe. Soll ich den Dämpfer gleich wechseln lassen oder doch zuerst probieren?


----------



## racing_basti (28. April 2013)

@zec: dann macht der Lack exakt eine Rahmengröße sowie Leitungsführungen aus


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

Scheint so zu sein. Ich war aber beim Abwiegen sehr positiv überrascht. Habe durch die Lackierung mit einem Mehrgewicht von 250g gerechnet. Schlussendlich sinds 2880g für den nackten Rahmen - finde ich sehr in Ordnung. Somit komme ich mit meinem geplanten Aufbau auf 12,8kg  .


----------



## ollo (28. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Gratuliere, schaut nach Spaß aus  . Mit der Lyrik an der Front geht das Teil sicher gut. Selber werde ich zunächst trotzdem die Sektor probieren.
> 
> Mein Rahmen kam am Freitag an - bis das Bike fertig ist, wirds aber noch dauern  . Nochmal zum Dämpfer: Der hat, laut den Aufklebern (rotes M und blaues L), nun doch medium Tune bei der Zugstufe und low Tune bei der Druckstufe. Soll ich den Dämpfer gleich wechseln lassen oder doch zuerst probieren?




immer wieder eine schöne Farbkombi Schwarz Rot bei dem Rahmendesign 

Dämpfer: ich wiege ca 105 Kg mit Zeug (ohne Rucksack) beim normalen Monarch mit Highvolume Kammer  mit M Druckstufe, brauche ich um auf 30% SAG zu kommen 14-15 Bar, der max druck beträgt 18, wenn ich jetzt noch Rucksack und Trinkblase dazurechne, reicht Theoretisch die M Druckstufe nicht bzw. läuft der Dämpfer auf theoretischem Max Druck (es wird ja gemunkelt, das er auch einen höheren Druck ab kann, im Sinne des Erfinders ist es aber nicht), vielleicht liegt es auch an der Highvolume Kammer die der Hinterbau nicht braucht. Mit einem Low Tune würde ich vollends in die Röhre gucken. Zum Vergleich, der DT M 212  braucht für 30% SAG ca. 11 Bar. Einen Dämpfer mit  Low Druckstufe würde ich meiner Frau mit 60 Kg in die Fanes basteln, bis ca 70Kg


----------



## palazzo (28. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Rahmen kam am Freitag an - bis das Bike fertig ist, wirds aber noch dauern  . Nochmal zum Dämpfer: Der hat, laut den Aufklebern (rotes M und blaues L), nun doch medium Tune bei der Zugstufe und low Tune bei der Druckstufe. Soll ich den Dämpfer gleich wechseln lassen oder doch zuerst probieren?



Blöde Frage: Wo genau sind die Angaben über das Tune? Auf meinem Dämpfer finde ich nichts. Oder müssen die erst freigelegt werden von den anderen Klebern?


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

@ollo: Danke, gefällt mir optisch auch sehr gut  . Zum Dämpfer: Fahrfertig mit Rucksack werde ich ca. 70kg auf die Waage bringen. Somit würde ja eine Druckstufe mit low Tune passen. Nur die Zugstufe mit medium Tune macht mir ein bissl Sorgen.

 @palazzo: Zumindest bei meinem Dämpfer befinden sich die Aufkleber auf der rechten Seite nahe am Zugstufenknopf.


----------



## ollo (28. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @ollo: Danke, gefällt mir optisch auch sehr gut  . Zum Dämpfer: Fahrfertig mit Rucksack werde ich ca. 70kg auf die Waage bringen. Somit würde ja eine Druckstufe mit low Tune passen. Nur die Zugstufe mit medium Tune macht mir ein bissl Sorgen.
> 
> ............




ich bin gespannt ob es Dir taugt...... Wenn ich mal von der Enduro ausgehe, ist der Hinterbau ganz klar für mind. M Tune gebaut und schon gar nicht für Highvolume

Ich habe den Monarch vor kurzem nur mal so wieder eingebaut (endlich Plusgrade) 500Meter fahren und war wieder von der Druckstufe enttäuscht...... an sich vom ganzen Dämpferkonzept bis auf die Zugstufe, die passt in L und hat noch 2-3 Klick nach oben offen.......... wobei mir einfällt ich hätte noch einen Monarch RC 3 HV im L / M Tune abzugeben, max. 70 Km bewegt, also Neuwertig 




meine Schätzung 80%  n.z.
o.g. aussagen zum Dämpfer spiegeln nur die Meinung des Fetten Schreiberlings wieder und stehen im krassen Gegenteil zu den Lobesworten zweier Bikezeitschriften Redakteure (und nein es war nicht die Bike, nicht die Freeride und nicht die Mountainbike)


----------



## zec (28. April 2013)

Aha, na da bin ich ja echt gespannt wie mir das Fahrverhalten taugen wird. 
Nix Highvolume? Hmm, mein Hintergedanke dabei war ja, dass der dann ein bissl mehr Reserven haben wird. Und ja, auch der Artikel im Mountainbike-Magazin hat bei der Entscheidung geholfen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (29. April 2013)

Oiso, bei meinem Anruf heute bei Alutech, habe ich auch wegen dem Dämpfer nachgefragt. Scheinbar sind alle Monarch Plus, die sie haben, mit diesem ML-Tune. Es sollen aber neue auf dem Weg sein mit LM-Tune. Nunja, wir sind mal so verblieben, dass ich den verbauten Dämpfer mal teste und ihn bei Nichtgefallen gegen einen mit LM-Tune tauschen kann. Oder ich hol mir den vom ollo  .


----------



## ollo (29. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> ........Oder ich hol mir den vom ollo  .




dasssssssssss ist überhaupt die beste Idee


----------



## Emtix (4. Mai 2013)

Könnte mir einer einen Gefallen tun und ein Bild von dem montierten Bremssattel + Adapter auf der Carbon Strebe machen?

Habe es so gemacht:










Ich bekomme meine Bremse (180mm) aber irgendwie nicht komplett schleiffrei eingestellt.

Danke!


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Habe die Bremsen selber noch nicht montiert, aber du benötigts auf jeden Fall ein weiteres Paar dieser konvexen Beilagscheiben (samt konkaven Gegenstück) direkt unter dem Schraubenkopf. Überlege mal: Der Schraubkopf trifft nun nicht rechtwinklig auf die Bremszange und dadurch wird sie wohl auch nicht richtig geklemmt und schleift. Ist auch sicher nicht gut für die Gewinde im Rahmen.
Kontrolliere dann aber auch, ob die Schrauben noch weit genug im Gewinde des Rahmens stecken - evtl. wirst du längere Schrauben benötigen.


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Habe noch etwas gefunden was im Bild zeigt, was ich meine -> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Wobei, laut der Tabelle würdest du die Spacer nur zwischen Bremszange und Schraubkopf benötigen. Bei dir schaut das aber komplett anders aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (4. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke!
Habe es jetzt abgeändert...allerdings sind die Schrauben von Avid (Beim PM Adapter mitgeliefert) zu lang!

Die Schrauben haben eine länge von 4,0cm - benötigt werden 3,5.
Habe mir jetzt welche aus Titan bestellt


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Freut mich - ist die Bremse nun schleiffrei?
Titanschrauben sind immer eine gute Idee  .


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Freut mich - ist die Bremse nun schleiffrei?
> Titanschrauben sind immer eine gute Idee  .




Jaa auf jeden Fall...

Gibts da irgendwo ne halbwegs bezahlbare Quelle???


----------



## Emtix (4. Mai 2013)

Hab sie bei r2 bike bestellt..
Und ja, jetzt ist die Bremse schleiffrei


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2013)

Meine Titanschrauben habe ich hier bestellt -> http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Startseite

Finde die Menüführung recht übersichtlich um schnell zu den richtigen Schrauben zu kommen.


----------



## bansaiman (17. Mai 2013)

hi,

brauche etwas Hilfe für meinen neuen AM Kauf.
ich trenne mich von meinem remedy,da ich fesstellen musste,dass manche echte enduro mit offenem Dämpfer antriebsneutraler sind,obwohl sie bergab noch besser gehen.daher  ;-)
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einem der folgenden bikes und kann v.a.antriebseigenschaften,einsacken des hinterbaus beim klettern und tendenz zum steigen bei NICHT abgesenkter Gabel und offenem Dämpfer mit Fanes Am vergleichen?wäre klasse.

Trek Remedy
nukeproof mega
yt wicked 160
norco sight killer b
norco range killer b

:-D


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Ich kann dir nur ne kleinigkeit zur Kletterfähigkeit der Enduro mit kurzen Kettenstreben sagen...
Sollte ja die AM mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht besser können

Steigung von 28-30% kann ich mit 180er Gabel noch im Sitzen fahren.
Klar etwas nach vorn beugen muss ich mich dann schon aber es geht...

Hab auch noch nie die Absenkfunktion der Gabel vermisst

Das ging mit noch keinem anderen Bike mit dem ich diese "Messrampe" Fahren wollte so gut(Cube AMS 150, Ghost Cagua, 29er HT) bzw mit manchen gings garnicht oder nur im Stehen (Trek Fuel EX, Alutech Cheaptrick HT, Drössiger CC Fully)


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2013)

hi,

kann bitte jemand messen,wie tief man die stütze maximal versenken kann?
muss ich genau wissen wegen schon vorhandener sehr langer teleskopstütze.
danke


----------



## racing_basti (4. Juni 2013)

Bei Rahmengröße "M" lässt sich die 31,6er Stütze bei mir 24cm versenken.
Bei "S" sollen es 22cm sein. Bei den größeren dann wahrscheinlich mehr.


----------



## bansaiman (5. Juni 2013)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (5. Juni 2013)

T minus 46 Stunden. Mit Stau. Ohne t minus 45 std 30 min.
Shotpen elox rot design#2.
*dauergrins*


----------



## KATZenfreund (8. Juni 2013)

Hier ist sie! Frisch aus Acheffel auf Hamburgs Strassen! Die geht ab...!


----------



## zec (10. Juni 2013)

Fesch schaut sie aus - feine Lackierung  .
Für eine bessere Optik könntest du noch die nicht benutzten Leitungshalterungen abschrauben und durch passende Schrauben (Befestigungsschrauben für Bremsscheiben passen perfekt) ersetzen. Und bitte, bitte, bitte - bau an den Pedalen die Riemen ab  .


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juni 2013)

Jau, wird gemacht. Nach der Tour!
Die Übrigen Leitungshalte: sicher kommen die ab, doch ich hab noch nix, was ich da reinschrauben könnte... Uns die Riemen benötige ich, als alter Rennradler, bei den Vaults als Zughilfe...;-)


----------



## zec (12. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich kann ich am Wochenende auch ein Foto für die Galerie beisteuern  .
Mein Rahmen kam am Dienstag an und ich bin schon fleißig am Schrauben. Zur Zeit wiegt es 9,46kg - Tendenz steigend  .


----------



## zec (16. Juni 2013)

Mein Fanes AM ist endlich fertig. Gut, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber sonst passt soweit alles  . Die "neuen" Leitungshalter direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr finde ich super praktisch - so kann man die Leitungen wirklich sehr sauber verlegen.
Gestern gab es dann die Einweihungsfahrt und ich bin soweit zufrieden: Bergauf trat es sich bekannt gut, aber beim Tragen kam dann das Aha-Erlebnis. Habe zunächst ein 17kg Bike hochgetragen und dann meins mit 12,8kg: Das war so wie "Tausche Sack Kartoffeln gegen Heliumballon"  .
Bergab war dann die Geometrie einfach super und vom Enduro bereits wohl bekannt - rauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Wobei das AM durch das geringere Gewicht und die 2cm weniger Federweg doch auch deutlich verspielter wirkt.
Die Federelemente brauchen noch ein wenig Feintuning. Bins gestern recht straff gefahren (20% Sag vorne und 25% hinten) und das merkt man halt auf holprigen flotten Passagen schon deutlich. Wobei mich da die Federgabel eher gestört hat. Naja, da werde ich eine weichere Feder ausprobieren und hinten den Luftdruck verringern, damit ich auf 30% Sag komme. To be continued ...


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Juni 2013)

Optisch sehr schön. Technisch gesehen würde ich einige Teile tauschen. Vor allem die Laufräder und die Kurbeln müssten bei den restlichen Teilen leichter, außerdem eine LEV statt der starren Stütze.


----------



## zec (16. Juni 2013)

Danke  . 
Bei den Laufrädern stimme ich dir zu: Da gibt's schon deutlich leichteres (Habe sie aber vom Enduro abmontiert da ich zunächst nix neues kaufen wollte). Die Kurbel war auch bereits vorhanden, ist aber in meinen Augen im Bezug aufs Gewicht durchaus konkurrenzfähig (Hast aber recht: Auch da ließen sich durch neue Kurbelarme locker 100g einsparen). Aber mal schauen: SRAM XX1 lacht mich schon an  . Ja und die LEV ist sicher super praktisch, aber bei meinem hauptsächlichen Einsatzbereich nicht wirklich nötig - da spare ich mir lieber das Gewicht.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Juni 2013)

Ich wohne ja auch in Tirol. Trotzdem würde ich die LEV nicht mehr missen wollen. Ich käme da eher mit einer XX1 nicht klar. Da fehlen mir die Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (17. Juni 2013)

Meine neue Fanes durfte schon nach 2 Wochen mit auf Alpencross:










Und hatte auch schon Schnee-Kontakt:


----------



## ribisl (17. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mein Fanes AM ist endlich fertig. Gut, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber sonst passt soweit alles  . Die "neuen" Leitungshalter direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr finde ich super praktisch - so kann man die Leitungen wirklich sehr sauber verlegen.
> Gestern gab es dann die Einweihungsfahrt und ich bin soweit zufrieden: Bergauf trat es sich bekannt gut, aber beim Tragen kam dann das Aha-Erlebnis. Habe zunächst ein 17kg Bike hochgetragen und dann meins mit 12,8kg: Das war so wie "Tausche Sack Kartoffeln gegen Heliumballon"  .
> Bergab war dann die Geometrie einfach super und vom Enduro bereits wohl bekannt - rauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Wobei das AM durch das geringere Gewicht und die 2cm weniger Federweg doch auch deutlich verspielter wirkt.
> Die Federelemente brauchen noch ein wenig Feintuning. Bins gestern recht straff gefahren (20% Sag vorne und 25% hinten) und das merkt man halt auf holprigen flotten Passagen schon deutlich. Wobei mich da die Federgabel eher gestört hat. Naja, da werde ich eine weichere Feder ausprobieren und hinten den Luftdruck verringern, damit ich auf 30% Sag komme. To be continued ...



Schaut sehr hübsch aus.....ist aber auch top abgelichtet wordn! Die Vronie will jetzt auch so eins....


----------



## zingel (17. Juni 2013)

joku68 schrieb:


> Meine neue Fanes durfte schon nach 2 Wochen mit auf Alpencross:



sehrgeil!
was wiegt denn das Teil?


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

@joku68: :thumbup: Würde mir so auch super gefallen!


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mein Fanes AM ist endlich fertig. Gut, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber sonst passt soweit alles  . Die "neuen" Leitungshalter direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr finde ich super praktisch - so kann man die Leitungen wirklich sehr sauber verlegen.
> Gestern gab es dann die Einweihungsfahrt und ich bin soweit zufrieden: Bergauf trat es sich bekannt gut, aber beim Tragen kam dann das Aha-Erlebnis. Habe zunächst ein 17kg Bike hochgetragen und dann meins mit 12,8kg: Das war so wie "Tausche Sack Kartoffeln gegen Heliumballon"  .
> Bergab war dann die Geometrie einfach super und vom Enduro bereits wohl bekannt - rauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Wobei das AM durch das geringere Gewicht und die 2cm weniger Federweg doch auch deutlich verspielter wirkt.
> Die Federelemente brauchen noch ein wenig Feintuning. Bins gestern recht straff gefahren (20% Sag vorne und 25% hinten) und das merkt man halt auf holprigen flotten Passagen schon deutlich. Wobei mich da die Federgabel eher gestört hat. Naja, da werde ich eine weichere Feder ausprobieren und hinten den Luftdruck verringern, damit ich auf 30% Sag komme. To be continued ...




  schönes Rad und tolles Gewicht. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2013)

Wie macht sich der Canis denn bergab und auf dem Trail so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (17. Juni 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> sehrgeil!
> was wiegt denn das Teil?


 
Mit Schnee: keine Ahnung 
Ohne Schnee: 15,4 kg (incl. Pedale)


----------



## zec (17. Juni 2013)

@LockeTirol: Ich würde lügen wenn ich sagen würde, dass es auf einer meiner üblichen Touren noch nie vorgekommen ist, dass ich mir so eine Variostütze gewünscht hätte. Aber diese Situationen kann ich zur Zeit noch an einer Hand abzählen, darum verzichte ich auf den Komfort zugunsten des Gewichts. 

 @ribisl: Danke - ja, hast sehr gut geknipst  . Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, darf die Vronie das Bike gerne mal bergab ausprobieren.

 @ollo: Dankschen  . Ich schätze das mit dem Spaß lässt sich einrichten  .

 @hasardeur: Bevor ich da meine Meinung abgebe, will ich den Reifen zunächst noch öfters fahren. Bisher hatte ich ja erst eine Ausfahrt - zumindest da ist mir nix negatives aufgefallen. Werde mich aber beizeiten dahingehend wieder melden. Mal schauen, wie sich die Reifenkombination auf meinen Hometrails schlägt.
Wobei, zur Tubelessmontage kann ich schon etwas sagen: Ging auf meinen Tubelessfelgen relativ problemlos und die 60ml haben gereicht um den Reifen dicht zu bekommen. Das feine an der FRC-Karkasse ist ja, dass sie zwar leicht aber dabei nicht unvernünftig dünn ist.

 @joku68: Welche Laufräder hast du denn verbaut? Die Felge schaut breit aus und das weiße Speichenpaar pro Laufrad ist ein netter Blickfang.


----------



## joku68 (17. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> @_joku68_: Welche Laufräder hast du denn verbaut? Die Felge schaut breit aus und das weiße Speichenpaar pro Laufrad ist ein netter Blickfang.


 
Das sind die von Jü standardmäßig angebotenen SunRinglé Charger Pro (jedenfalls hatte ich die bestellt ).


----------



## zec (18. Juni 2013)

joku68 schrieb:


> Das sind die von Jü standardmäßig angebotenen SunRinglé Charger Pro (jedenfalls hatte ich die bestellt ).


Lustig, was das simple Entfernen der Sticker bewirkt - die Laufräder schauen auf einmal richtig gut aus  .


----------



## zec (6. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Canis denn bergab und auf dem Trail so?


So, nun habe ich bereits einige Ausfahrten mit dem Canis am HR hinter mir und kann (im Vergleich zum Ibex) soweit folgendes sagen:
- Bergauf und in der Ebene rollt er sehr angenehm, hat aber nicht so viel Traktion wie z.B. der Ibex (wenns mal steil und rollig wird).
- Bergab ist der Seitenhalt durchaus gut (hatte keine argen Ausrutscher am HR, die mich überrascht hätten). Dafür ist halt der Bremsgrip im Vergleich zum Ibex eher solala. Merke es auch dabei, dass das HR deutlich früher blockiert und dann Schleifspuren zieht - also gerade das, was ich zu vermeiden versuche.

Würde ich größtenteils flowige Wege fahren, fände ich die Kombi (Ibex vorne, Canis hinten) eigentlich sehr gut/optimal - erinnert mich an Highroller vorne und Ardent hinten.
Da ich aber doch sehr oft steilere Wanderwege fahre, habe ich gestern wieder den 2,25" Ibex FR am HR montiert.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2013)

Danke, dann könnte der Canis ja eine Alternative am HR sein, wenn es mehr um Strecke geht. Geröll ist im Norddeutschen Mittelgebirge ja eher selten . Momentan habe ich meine Traumkombi in Ibex vorn und Advantage hinten (beide 2.4) gefunden. Leider gibt es den Advantage in 2.4 als Faltreifen nicht mehr, da lt. Maxxis zu schwer mit Exxo. Ich habe den wohl letzten seiner Art in Willingen kaufen können.


----------



## Osti (6. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Leider gibt es den Advantage in 2.4 als Faltreifen nicht mehr, da lt. Maxxis zu schwer mit Exxo. Ich habe den wohl letzten seiner Art in Willingen kaufen können.





watt soll datt denn? Der war bei mir hinten gesetzt!!!


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, zumal ich in einem Jahr schon 2 Ardent mit Exxo seitlich aufgeschlitzt habe, aber noch keinen Advantage mit Maxxpro Karkasse. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fertigt Maxxis aber jede Kombi Profil-Mischung-Karkasse auf Wunsch bei Abnahme von mind. 1000 Stück


----------



## Don Kanallie (8. Juli 2013)

servus fanes-jünger,

am freitag ist endlich auch bei mir ein rießen-paket eingegangen. (der mürrische mitarbeiter der post meinte, man sollte es verbieten, so große sachen zu verschicken )

und drinne war...

















erste testfahrt heute absolviert und ich bin ziemlich begeistert. trotz des relativ hohen gewichts fuhr es sich nahezu spielend bergauf. und bergab hat auch richtig freude gemacht. ich hoffe mal wir beide werden die nächsten woche noch jede menge spass haben...


----------



## ollo (8. Juli 2013)

@Don Kanallie

na das ist ja mal ein schickes Dickes Fräulein  ....... aber egal so lange ihr beide Spaß habt ist das ein oder andere Gramm mehr nebensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBu (8. Juli 2013)

@Don Kanallie:

Schickes AM, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
Nachdem das so von Alutech kam, ist die Gabel eine 55CR mit den 170mm Federweg, getravelt oder die R?
XL? Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist?

Danke und Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## Don Kanallie (8. Juli 2013)

@ollo
ja, die leichteste ist sie auf jeden fall nicht, aber statt an ihrem übergewicht zu meckern, stell ich mich lieber als stark genug hin, sie zu bewegen 
da haben wir beide mehr von 

  @JoBu
es ist die 55cr mit 170 mm. ich habe aber vor, die gabel zu traveln. die hülse dazu hab ich von einem forumsmitglied erstanden.
ja, xl - ich bin um die 1,89.

nach meiner ersten testrunde am sonntag (hohemark - fuchstanz - feldberg - fuchstanz - altkönig - hohemark) war ich trotzdem völlig hin und weg von uphill-eigenschaften. selbst der letzte stich zum feldberg lies sich gefühlsmäßig leichter erfahren als mit nem hardtail. und das trotz der 170 mm.


----------



## soeckel (16. Juli 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mein Fanes AM ist endlich fertig. Gut, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber sonst passt soweit alles  . Die "neuen" Leitungshalter direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr finde ich super praktisch - so kann man die Leitungen wirklich sehr sauber verlegen.
> Gestern gab es dann die Einweihungsfahrt und ich bin soweit zufrieden: Bergauf trat es sich bekannt gut, aber beim Tragen kam dann das Aha-Erlebnis. Habe zunächst ein 17kg Bike hochgetragen und dann meins mit 12,8kg: Das war so wie "Tausche Sack Kartoffeln gegen Heliumballon"  .
> Bergab war dann die Geometrie einfach super und vom Enduro bereits wohl bekannt - rauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Wobei das AM durch das geringere Gewicht und die 2cm weniger Federweg doch auch deutlich verspielter wirkt.
> Die Federelemente brauchen noch ein wenig Feintuning. Bins gestern recht straff gefahren (20% Sag vorne und 25% hinten) und das merkt man halt auf holprigen flotten Passagen schon deutlich. Wobei mich da die Federgabel eher gestört hat. Naja, da werde ich eine weichere Feder ausprobieren und hinten den Luftdruck verringern, damit ich auf 30% Sag komme. To be continued ...
> ...



Schickes leichtes Radl 

Meine Freundin denkt grad stark darüber nach sich eine Fanes AM in größe M zuzulegen, ohne Teleskopstütze. Daher eine Frage: Kannst du den Sattel bei dir ganz versenken, oder steht da im Sitzrohr was im Weg?


----------



## zec (16. Juli 2013)

Danke  .
Zu deiner Frage: Ich habe ja den Rahmen in Größe "S" mit einem 400er Sitzrohr. Eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze kann ich (bei einer Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10cm) ein bisschen mehr als 12cm absenken - dann steht sie scheinbar am gebogenen unteren Teil des Sitzrohres an.
Selber verwende ich eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze mit Hülse. Damit kann ich den Sattel (wieder bei 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe) um 21cm absenken.


----------



## soeckel (16. Juli 2013)

Subba! Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Das wären dann 16cm Absenkung, vorausgesetzt die 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe gelten auch beim M. Evtl. reicht das bei einem geschätzten Auszug der Sattelstütze von 20 cm (gemessen bis zur Unterkante des Stützenkopfs) um eine passable Absenkung zu erreichen. Ich glaubs zwar ned, aber dann kommt einfach eine dünne Stütze ausm Keller mit Hülse zum Einsatz. Auf die Idee wär ich garned gekommen. Danke nochmal.


----------



## zec (17. Juli 2013)

Bitte gerne  . 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe sollten bei "M" gelten, bei meinem "S" wären sogar weniger möglich (nach Rückfrage mit Jü).


----------



## zec (29. Juli 2013)

Soda, mein Fanes AM hat die zweite "Ausbaustufe" erreicht  . Nach einigen unterschiedlichen Dämpfern, habe ich vor kurzem (zunächst eher spaßeshalber) den Fox DHX 3.0 aus dem Giant ins Fanes verfrachtet. Habe erst eine Ausfahrt auf einem neuen Trail gemacht. Ob der Dämpfer drin bleibt, entscheide ich nachdem ich das Bike einige bekannte Wege runter geprügelt habe. Fährt sich aber gar nicht so übel  .
Außerdem habe ich neue Reifen verbaut: Ibex 2,4" DH mit der 120TPI-Karkasse. Die 2,25" waren vom Grip her zwar auch wirklich gut, aber in gewissen Situationen einfach zu nervös.


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Juli 2013)

Interessante Interpretation von All Mountain. Aber schick schauts aus. 
Bin zur Zeit auch am überlegen mal nen Stahl Feder Dämpfer anstelle des Vivid Air auszuprobieren. Allerdings im EN.


----------



## zec (1. August 2013)

Danke  . 
Habe gestern übrigens die 160mm Van 36 R aus dem Giant ins AM eingebaut und bin heute ein paar kurze Abfahrten gefahren - Heidewitzka das Teil geht jetzt ab, dass es eine Freude ist. Der Begriff "Mini-Enduro" trifft es perfekt  . Geht halt nix über ein Stahlfederfahrwerk  . 

Nächste Woche geht's mit dem Bike zum Wildkogel. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es sich auf den dortigen Abfahrten im aktuellen Aufbau fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (4. August 2013)

Ah ich sehe du hast aus dem AM eh wieder ein Enduro gemacht


----------



## n4ppel (6. August 2013)

Meins in seiner natürlichen Umgebung


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. August 2013)

Wunderschön. Das Bike und die Landschaft! Auchhabenwill....immerhin das Bike hab ich schon...


----------



## wallacexiv (14. August 2013)

Hallo. Welcher Monarch + passt in den Fanes AM Rahmen? Welche Größe und welchen Tune?


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Oktober 2013)

200mm x 57mm. Beim Tune bin ich mir nicht sicher obs das L/M ist...


----------



## rossifumi (12. März 2014)

Servus, bin jetzt seit drei Monaten vom Fanes EN auf das Fanes AM umgestiegen, wobei man Umstieg fast nicht sagen kann, fährt sich für ein leichtes AM so geil wie das EN.
Was würdet ihr laut euren Erfahrungen am AM verbauen? Pike 26" 150 mm oder 160mm oder Pike 650B 150mm mit 26er Laufrad?
Irgendwie sitze ich da etwas zwischen den Stühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (12. März 2014)

Evtl. würde ich mir eine Pike in 160 oder eine 160er Durolux vorstellen können, mehr aber sicher nicht. 650b isnich. Eher gleich die Tofane in 29"


----------



## rossifumi (13. März 2014)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Evtl. würde ich mir eine Pike in 160 oder eine 160er Durolux vorstellen können, mehr aber sicher nicht. 650b isnich. Eher gleich die Tofane in 29"


Okay, dann werde ich mir mal nen Kostenvoranschlag für ne 26er mit 160mm machen geben lassen 
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 150mm und 160mm Federweg vorne am AM?
Aktuell werkelt eben eine von Alutech verbaute Revelation RCT3 in der Front.
Das Tofane ist auf jeden Fall geil, aber da fehlt mir als Student das Geld


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2014)

Kommt drauf an, was Du fährst. Ich finde, man kann nie genug Federweg haben, solange es die Geometrie nicht versaut. Hauptunterschiede Revelation <> Pike sind die neue Charger-Dämpfung der Pike und die höhere Steifigkeit. Die Revelation war/ist nicht als steifeste Gabel bekannt.
Ich finde Deinen Vorschlag 150er Pike mit 650B Vorderrad gerade für die Fanes AM gar nicht so schlecht. Schließlich ist die/das Teibun der legitime Fanes AM Nachfolger. Vielleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, das einmal zu testen? Eine andere Gabel und anderes VR sind schnell verbaut.


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. März 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was Du fährst. Ich finde, man kann nie genug Federweg haben, solange es die Geometrie nicht versaut. Hauptunterschiede Revelation <> Pike sind die neue Charger-Dämpfung der Pike und die höhere Steifigkeit. Die Revelation war/ist nicht als steifeste Gabel bekannt.
> Ich finde Deinen Vorschlag 150er Pike mit 650B Vorderrad gerade für die Fanes AM gar nicht so schlecht. Schließlich ist die/das Teibun der legitime Fanes AM Nachfolger. Vielleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, das einmal zu testen? Eine andere Gabel und anderes VR sind schnell verbaut.



So macht das Sinn...!


----------



## rossifumi (14. März 2014)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> So macht das Sinn...!



Also ich habe mir jetzt die 160er 26 Zoll Pike mit Dual Position geordet. Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit mit der Laufradgröße zu experimentieren. Nächste Woche folgen denn Fotos von meiner AM. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch unter 13kg


----------



## ollo (15. März 2014)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 150mm und 160mm Federweg vorne am AM?
> ......



ja den merkt man, alleine schon durch unterschiedliche Bauhöhen der Gabeln. Die 150 mm Sektor die ich Anfangs verbaut habe macht das Bike Spritziger und passt zum Allmountain Charakter und die 160 mm Deville lässt es eher zum Enduro in der  Light Version werden


----------



## rossifumi (28. März 2014)

Meine "kleine" Fanes AM ist gestern fertig geworden und ich muss sagen, dass sie sich endlos geil fährt, vermisse die große Fanes bis jetzt noch gar nicht 

Schreibt gerne eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## molla (20. April 2014)




----------



## zec (18. Mai 2014)

An meinem Fanes AM hat sich auch wieder etwas getan. Nachdem mich die Performance der Sektor Coil nicht völlig zufrieden gestellt hat, habe ich nun eine Pike Solo Air eingebaut. Bisher bin ich mit dem Kauf sehr zufrieden. Vom Gefühl her geht bei der Pike die Dämpfung deutlich souveräner ans Werk. Außerdem habe ich mit dem Trickstuff MATSHI am Lenker ein bissl aufgeräumt - ein feines Teil ist das.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2014)

Ja super Sache.. die hole ich mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (20. Mai 2014)

Schau aber vorher genau, ob du die MATSHI 13 oder 14 brauchst.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir ja nicht helfen, aber Zec's Fanes ist in meinen Augen die schönste und stimmigste Fanes hier. Ich kann mich daran echt nicht Satz sehen.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Mai 2014)

... Uppsala! 
"satt sehen" sollte es heißen. Blöde Worterkennung.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Matschi 13 > XT 785er Bremse und X.9 Trigger.

Seit ich die Lev dran habe, ist das Cockpit schon leicht überladen.


----------



## n4ppel (22. Februar 2015)

Mal ein neues Bild. 
Ist zwar von beschissener Qualität, aber was solls.

Änderungen sind 
Neuer LRS Hope 40t Flow EX
Race Face Turbine Cinch 32 T
Hope BSA 30 Innenlager
X9 Type 2.1 Schaltwerk
Neue Griffe
Blackspire trailx
Hope Sattelklemme mit Leitungsführung


----------



## zec (13. August 2016)

Möchte meinem Fanes AM im Winter etwas Gutes tun und neben dem Wippenbolzen Titan-Tuning-Set auch neue Lager einbauen. Hat das jemand von euch schon getan und weiß dadurch, welche Lager dafür benötigt werden? Auf der Alutech-Homepage gibt's bei den Ersatzteilen für die Fanes AM 1.0 nur die Wippenlager und die Igus-Gleitlager für den Horstlink.


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. August 2016)

@zec: was ne fette Brumme!!! Neid!!! Diese Pulverung wollte ich auch, leider kam die Farbe umgedreht. Beim nächsten Fitten wird das aber irgendwie geregelt...


----------



## zec (14. August 2016)

Danke, aber mittlerweile schaut der Aufbau schon ein wenig anders aus  :


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2016)

Wie rollt der Baron Projekt denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (15. August 2016)

Eigentlich gut. Hatte vorher den 2,4" Minion DHR II EXO MaxxTerra oben und merke zwischen den beiden keinen großen Unterschied. Freilich gibts leichter rollende Reifen, aber die beiden schaffen den Spagat zwischen gut rollen und gleichzeitig viel Grip sehr gut.
Tubeless-Montage war beim Baron Projekt übrigens ein echtes Kinderspiel.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2016)

Danke, und wie ist die Eigendämpfung (Karkassenaufbau?). EXO ist ja nicht sooo fett. Specialized Grid finde ich beispielsweise richtig gut, hat nur leider recht wenig Volumen und gibt es in 26" nur als Draht-Reifen (2Ply)


----------



## zec (15. August 2016)

Puh, also bei der Eigendämpfung wären mir ehrlich gesagt zwischen den beiden Reifen nicht wirklich ein Unterschied aufgefallen. Karkasse ist von der Dicke her auch vergleichbar, die Apex-Seitenwand wirkt vielleicht ein wenig steifer. Aber wenn man sich mal die Gewichte der beiden Reifen ansieht, werden die wohl ähnlich robust sein (DHR II hatte 869g, Baron Projekt hat 886g). Vom Volumen her ist der Baron Projekt auch eher moderat unterwegs.
Wenn du Reifen mit viel Volumen suchst, schau dir mal die Onza Ibex 2,4 mit der EDC-Karkasse an.


----------



## ollo (2. November 2019)

Alte Liebe rostet nicht ...... Wiederbelebtes Allmountain 1.0 auf Steroiden... die ursprüngliche 26 Zoll Allmountain auf 27,5 Zoll mit 11,9 Kg


----------



## ollo (8. November 2019)

Final fertig mit 11,7 .... leider ist aus den 10,9 nichts geworden.... keine Crabonsitzstreben mehr verfügbar 
aber auch so läuft es wie Bolle


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. November 2019)

Ist doch amtlich für so ein "altes" Alu-Geröhr. 
Zumal es auch mindestens ein XL zu sein scheint?

Weiß jemand ob an die AM auch der Carbon Umlenkhebel der EN passt?
Ich habe hier auch noch eines liegen. In Einzelteilen allerdings. Sowie auch die Carbon Sitzstreben als auch die Carbon Wippe der EN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2019)

Habe noch Carbonstreben hier, die ohne Verstellung.


----------



## ollo (8. November 2019)

ja ist ein XL , die Crabonhebel sollten gehen, ich messe mal die, die ich an der Enduro habe aber es sollte mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn die nicht passen, ist ja alles recht kompatibel unter den Modellen 

die Carbonstreben müsste die von der Teibun mit den IGUS Gleitlagern sein oder andere 27,5 er. Die 27,5 Räder gehen nur in den Rahmen mit den verstellbaren Endurositzstreben. Die 26 Zoll Carbonstreben habe ich auch noch an der Wand hängen.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2019)

Habe ein 27,5er Rad mit 2.4er Ardent reingesteckt, das passt.


----------



## ollo (9. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe ein 27,5er Rad mit 2.4er Ardent reingesteckt, das passt.




hat die strebe auch die IGUS Gleidlageraufnahme am Horstlink, wenn ja wäre das eine Option. Der JÜ hatte nur noch die mit Wälzlager und die passen nicht


----------



## ollo (9. November 2019)

@-N0bodY- 
die Wippe an der Fanes AM hat eine Aufnahmebreite am Sattelrohr von 42 mm und an den Sitzstreben von 67 mm, die Carbonwippe hat die gleichen Maße...... zumindest meine


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> hat die strebe auch die IGUS Gleidlageraufnahme am Horstlink, wenn ja wäre das eine Option. Der JÜ hatte nur noch die mit Wälzlager und die passen nicht



Ja, mit Igus.


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. November 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> @-N0bodY-
> die Wippe an der Fanes AM hat eine Aufnahmebreite am Sattelrohr von 42 mm und an den Sitzstreben von 67 mm, die Carbonwippe hat die gleichen Maße...... zumindest meine



Ok... jetzt bin Ich ein wenig verwirrt.
Bei meinen schaut es wie folgt aus:

*EDIT: Ich Trottel merke nur gerade das Ich die eine Aufnahme auf der falschen Seite gemessen habe. Ich Idiot.    
Die 45,4mm sind 64,4mm und die 47,2mm sind 65,0mm.*





Die Alu Wippe an der Sattelrohr-Aufnahme gemessen inkl. 2x 1mm dicke Stahl Unterlegscheiben.
Die Carbon Wippe an der Sattelroht-Aufnahme gemessen inkl. 2x 3mm dicke Alu Unterlegscheiben.
So habe Ich sie zumindest bekommen. Keine Ahnung ob das so gehört.

Aber alleine die Breite der Aufnahme am Sattelrohr ist ja schon eine andere wie an deinen. (Ohne Scheiben gemessen)


----------



## ollo (10. November 2019)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ok... jetzt bin Ich ein wenig verwirrt.
> Bei meinen schaut es wie folgt aus:
> 
> *EDIT: Ich Trottel merke nur gerade das Ich die eine Aufnahme auf der falschen Seite gemessen habe. Ich Idiot.
> ...



Moin,
ich habe meine im eingebauten Zustand gemessen, da war kein so gutes rankommen und dann wäre noch die Frage wie weit sich die Wippe dann noch zusammenzieht wenn sie montiert ist. Da hilft nur versuch macht klug. Ich habe an meiner 5.0 Fanes eine Teibun Sitzstrebe mit Carbon Hebel, da passt so einiges untereinander.


----------



## Duc851 (12. November 2019)

Ich hab meiner Fanes 3.5 für die Verwendung der Carbon Umlenkwippe neue Unterlegscheiben aus Messing spendiert. Andernfalls hätte ich nen halben Millimeter durch Anziehen der Schrauben und Verspannen der Lager ausgleichen müssen.


----------



## ollo (17. Dezember 2019)

so endlich geschafft...... und das ganze mit 230 g Pedalen.  und wenn ich noch 15 kg abspecke und noch eine Taschengeld Erhöhung von ca 2500 € bekomme dann gehen da noch 800-900 g weniger, das wäre dann eine Allmountain mit 10,05 kg oder nach Magazin Messung ohne Pedale von 9,820 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2019)

gestern noch schnell neue Lenkergriffe montiert und dann noch mal an die Waage..... Fertig


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem Waschzettel ist nice.


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei mein Oldie, "schnell zusammengetackert" für einen Harzurlaub, um am vollgefederten Nachwuchs bergab dranbleiben zu können. Bis letztes Jahr genügte hierfür noch das Stahl(hard)tail.
Ist mein erstes Fully und fuhr sich doch ganz gut (Bild im Endausbauzustand folgt, hier fehlen noch Nichtigkeiten wie Bremshebel).
VG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (19. April 2022)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> anbei mein Oldie, "schnell zusammengetackert" für einen Harzurlaub, um am vollgefederten Nachwuchs bergab dranbleiben zu können. Bis letztes Jahr genügte hierfür noch das Stahl(hard)tail.
> Ist mein erstes Fully und fuhr sich doch ganz gut (Bild im Endausbauzustand folgt, hier fehlen noch Nichtigkeiten wie* Bremshebel*).
> VG
> Stefan


ach völlig überbewertet  aber wenn doch, dann nicht nur die Hebel anbauen, der Rest der Bremse würde dann auch Sinn machen...... zumindest wird das in Dunklen Gassen so gemunkelt und vermutet 

Mal sehen wann aus dem Weiß ein weiß Grau verlauf wird ..... viel Spaß mit dem "Klassiker"


----------



## Laschpuffer (26. April 2022)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...Bild im Endausbauzustand folgt...
> VG
> Stefan


Dem sei hiermit genüge getan - Bremsleitung für die HR-Bremse wird noch hübsch verlegt und Schaltbowdenzug durch die Kettenstrebe gezogen:


----------



## ollo (26. April 2022)

nicht zu vergessen die Bremsleitung vorne zu kürzen....... oder nutzt Du sie als Wäscheleine 😉😉😆


----------



## Laschpuffer (29. April 2022)

ollo schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen die Bremsleitung vorne zu kürzen....... oder nutzt Du sie als Wäscheleine 😉😉😆


Barspins / Busdriver oder wie auch immer neudeutsch korrekt formuliert sollte schon noch drin sein.


----------



## ollo (5. Mai 2022)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Barspins / Busdriver oder wie auch immer neudeutsch korrekt formuliert sollte schon noch drin sein.


oha ein Teuflisches BMX Fanes also ...... one for all


----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2022)

noch eine BOS Dizzy bei Ebay ergattert und die Allmountain wieder etwas zurück gebaut. Die BOS vom erst Aufbau ist an das Hardtail gewandert . Mit der 29" Formular war das Lenkverhalten zu Kippelig und die BOS hat passende  27,5" . Gewicht wieder unter 12 .... mit BOS und tuttikompletti  11,84 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

